# Parchment paper vs. Greased Cookie Sheet



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

Would using p. paper instead of the traditional greased cookie sheet affect the baking time?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2019)

*Not in my experience. Parchment paper is more convenient to use, adds no grease, and cleanup is faster. I highly recommend it.*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 24, 2019)

Never used the parchment paper. I use the Pam spray on mine.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

No I use double layered cookie sheets. They are almost 30 years old and I love them. 
No parchment paper is needed for any cookies even macaroons and shortbreads


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2019)

Neither.  I use silicone mats on air-bake type cookie sheets for all cookie baking.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 24, 2019)

i like parchment paper for my cookies


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 24, 2019)

I have non stick pans for cookies and they work fine,I don't even grease them. I did try parchment paper once and wasn't impressed. The paper didn't fit the pan so some was wasted and the package said it could be reused. I made a second batch on the same paper and they had an off taste.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

And doesn’t it depend on the kinds of cookies you are making? Isn’t parchment papers used for those types of cookies that you don’t want to burn like macaroons and lace cookie.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm a home made chocolate chip cookie fan, and my wife always uses parchment paper to bake them on.  She swears by the stuff, and the cleanup is minimal...and the cookies taste great.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 24, 2019)

I bake and sell cookies all summer and parchment paper doesn't affect the baking time at all, in my experience.  It does however make cleanup easier and faster.  I use double layered cookie sheets too by the way.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I bake and sell cookies all summer and parchment paper doesn't affect the baking time at all, in my experience.  It does however make cleanup easier and faster. * I use double layered cookie sheets too by the way.*



I have 8 of these and swear by them!  Glad to have stocked up over a decade ago when Costco had them at a great price.  When marathon baking - like I'll start tomorrow - my rhythm is two pans in the oven, two cooling that just came out of the oven, two that I'm loading up with cookie dough, and two prepped to go into the oven.  (It helps that I have a large kitchen with very long stretches of counter space.)

I've never had success with parchment paper, but silicone mats likewise make cleanup easy.  Just a quick swipe and they're ready for the next batch of cookies.  I soak them for a bit in hot water with dishwasher detergent at the end of my baking day, towel dry them, and they're good to go for the next time.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

How do you bake two sheets of cookies in the oven at once? I have the same method as you @StarSong but can only do one tray  at a time. 
My double insulated trays are a bit wider than standard cookie trays.

What types of cookies do you make?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I've never had success with parchment paper, but silicone mats likewise make cleanup easy.  Just a quick swipe and they're ready for the next batch of cookies.  I soak them for a bit in hot water with dishwasher detergent at the end of my baking day, towel dry them, and they're good to go for the next time.


If you already use insulated cookie sheets then parchment paper might be overkill , in my opinion. 
When I tried it I had a hard time getting the cookies to thoroughly bake so needed to increase the temperature.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> If you already use insulated cookie sheets then parchment paper might be overkill , in my opinion.
> When I tried it I had a hard time getting the cookies to thoroughly bake so needed to increase the temperature.


Interesting - perhaps that was my problem.  

As for your other questions, I have a double wall oven (gas).  Both ovens can bake two sheets at once.  Halfway through the baking time I rotate them top rack to bottom, front side to back.  

When making biscotti I sometimes have three cookie sheets in at once (two in the top oven, one in the bottom). Off topic, but when we had a complete kitchen remodel a couple of years ago I toyed briefly with the idea of a stand-alone range. My daughter (who has one) waved me off. She said that if her kitchen were conducive to it she's put a wall oven in because it's so much easier to bake in ovens that are eye level rather than down by your knees. I had the crew put my 30 year old oven back in and am glad to have done so. 

This time of the year I bake between 4500-5000 cookies that include the following:
Molasses ginger
Rugelach
Biscotti
Chocolate with chocolate chips and walnuts
Pecan and/or walnut wedding rings (or balls if I'm pressed for time)
Shortbread bars with pecan pie type topping
Marzipan with pignoli 
Sugar cookies 
Snickerdoodles


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

What? 4500 to 5000 cookies? 
That’s a LOT  of cookies but good for you.
I thought I baked a lot of cookies at Christmas but I’m still in the hundreds. Well my hats off to you. 
Are these all for family or do you do professional baking?

I had to look up a couple of things before replying to your post like rugelach - rolled pastry and pignoli - pink nuts 

You ARE a professional baker if you are baking that many and that assortment. That’s crazy  but in the best possibly way.

What are snickerdoodles?

The gas oven is something I’d love to have someday and it’s good you listened to your daughter. Having things at eye level is so important, not only for the cookie assembly line but for viewing purposes alone. Who wants to bend or knee down to see how something’s doing. Good choice.

Christmas at your house must be a real treat. 

Thank you for the explanation. I love biscottis. 
Orange / Almond were my favourite.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

I've been using parchment for awhile now and like it a lot, especially for messy jobs like roasting peppers or eggplant.  I don't bake cookies but don't use the parchment when making biscotti.  Now I buy the parchment that comes in flat sheets.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 25, 2019)

Parchment paper user here also.   Love it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I did try parchment paper once and wasn't impressed. The paper didn't fit the pan so some was wasted



Parchment paper is available on a roll, so you can cut it off for the size pan you have, in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Lara (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm a parchment paper lover ❤ No greasing the pan needed and doesn't affect the time for me. But I only make typical sugar cookies at Christmastime like these pictured...and only as much as I know will be eaten by friends & family or given away❄☃❄


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And doesn’t it depend on the kinds of cookies you are making? Isn’t parchment papers used for those types of cookies that you don’t want to burn like macaroons and lace cookie.


@Keesha , now look what you did!  I LOVE macaroons, binge on them if available, and you had to mention them and tempt me to look them up.  Here's a recipe I found and only 6 ingredients.  

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/first-place-coconut-macaroons/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> I've been using parchment for awhile now and like it a lot, especially for messy jobs like roasting peppers or eggplant.  I don't bake cookies but don't use the parchment when making biscotti.  Now I buy the parchment that comes in flat sheets.


Well I would never have thought of cooking peppers or eggplant on it but thanks for the idea and the macaroon recipe. I’m a macaroon , shortbread , gingerbread girl myself. lol. 
I LOVE homemade cookies.  I’m impressed with anyone who sets time aside for making them. They are an instant way of putting a smile on someone’s face.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> I'm a parchment paper lover ❤ No greasing the pan needed and doesn't affect the time for me. But I only make typical sugar cookies at Christmastime like these pictured...and only as much as I know will be eaten by friends & family or given away❄☃❄
> 
> View attachment 82604


Do you put fancy icing on them like these? 
Decorated cookies are wonderful things.


----------



## Lara (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes...it's easy! Here's the how-to video that goes with that photo which you probably already know how to do...
https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/12/decorating-cookies-with-royal-icing-tutorial.html


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Love coconut!  Here's another recipe I found on that website.  I guess I'll never lose my extra 10 lbs at this rate.  Grrr!
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-coconut-cookies/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks Lara. I don’t make sugar cookies but I decorate gingerbreads and don’t normally put icing on the entire thing; usually only as coloured glue to add candy and decorations. Sometimes I do entire ones though.

They look beautiful.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> Love coconut!  Here's another recipe I found on that website.  I guess I'll never lose my extra 10 lbs at this rate.  Grrr!
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-coconut-cookies/


Oh and they’re gluten free cool. I’ll find my recipes for cookies and share my gf macaroon cookies. They are melt in your mouth type.
Thanks 
I would never have thought of mixing peanut butter and coconut together. That’s interesting.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh and they’re gluten free cool. I’ll find my recipes for cookies and share my gf macaroon cookies. They are melt in your mouth type.
> Thanks
> I would never have thought of mixing *peanut butter *and coconut together. That’s interesting.


I don't buy the creamy PB, only the extra crunchy type.  I doubt it would make a difference, right?   Yes, please share your gf macaroon cookies, I like to try 2-3 recipes of anything and then choose my favorite(s).


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> I don't buy the creamy PB, only the extra crunchy type.  I doubt it would make a difference, right?   Yes, please share your gf macaroon cookies, I like to try 2-3 recipes of anything and then choose my favorite(s).


 Ok here it is:

4 egg whites
A pinch of cream of tartar
1/2 tsp. Salt

1 1/4 cups sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
2 1/2 cups unsweetened shredded coconut

1/. Beat egg whites until fluffy
2/. Gradually add sugar
3/. Add vanilla
4/. Fold in coconut manually
5/. Spoon onto lightly greased cookie sheet

Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minute

Let cool !
Store quickly.

Note: I use insulated cookie trays
These might need parchment paper.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Gluten free Pralines

1/2 cup butter
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
2 eggs
3/4 cup rice flour
3/4 cup soy flour
1/2 cup pecans

1/. Mix butter, sugar until creamy
2/. Add egg
3/. Add flours
4/. Add nuts

Chill in fridge for an hour

Roll into 1” balls and place on lightly greased cookie sheet.
Bake at 350 for 8 to 10 minutes
Remove to cooling rack shortly after baking.

Makes 4 dozen


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Gluten free Shortbread 

3/4 cup butter
1 cup rice flour 
1/2 cup icing sugar 
1/2 cup cornstarch, arrowroot starch, tapioca starch or potato starch.

1/. Mix together.
2/. Roll into balls 
3/. Chill for one hour 
4/. Place on ungreased cookie sheet and flatten with fork dipped in starch

Bake at 300 to 325 for approximately 20 minutes.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks, @Keesha - I printed it out and named them after you,  LOL.   "KEESHA'S MACAROON COOKIES"


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thanks, @Keesha - I printed it out and named them after you,  LOL.   "KEESHA'S MACAROON COOKIES"


Lol... thanks


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What? 4500 to 5000 cookies?
> That’s a LOT  of cookies but good for you.
> I thought I baked a lot of cookies at Christmas but I’m still in the hundreds. Well my hats off to you.
> Are these all for family or do you do professional baking?
> ...



Like most traditions, this one evolved.  It started off with making a few different Christmas cookies plus some sugar cookies for my kids to decorate.  When they were in HS they had friends who'd never decorated Christmas cookies. so we invited them to join in.

I had to feed them, right?  So I'd make the cookies and frostings ahead of time and set up our (4X9) glass dining room table with decorating supplies and make pizza while they were decorating.  I'd send them home with the cookies they'd made plus whatever others I'd been baking. 

We're up to 4-5 parties each Christmastime, each following that template.  30-35 people per party.  I make pizza all night (usually 24 large pies) while our guests eat, drink, visit, and decorate cookies.  When they leave we send each single or couple home with a tray of about 50 cookies plus the ones they decorated.  Some take pizza, too, if there's any left.  (You'd be surprised how much people consume over the course of several hours...) 

I also ship cookies to far away family and friends who were former pizza/cookie party members but have moved away. I know who favors which cookies and give extras accordingly.

Not a professional baker.... just do it for the love of the season, the love of my family and friends, and the love of baking endlessly for a few weeks, STARTING TODAY! Yay!!!!

p.s. Snickerdoodles are a favorite of my younger son. It's a tangy cookie made with cream of tartar. Very addictive.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Like most traditions, this one evolved.  It started off with making a few different Christmas cookies plus some sugar cookies for my kids to decorate.  When they were in HS they had friends who'd never decorated Christmas cookies. so we invited them to join in.
> 
> I had to feed them, right?  So I'd make the cookies and frostings ahead of time and set up our (4X9) glass dining room table with decorating supplies and make pizza while they were decorating.  I'd send them home with the cookies they'd made plus whatever others I'd been baking.
> 
> ...


We will adopt me? Lol 
This is nothing short of incredible. 
You really are a very generous person who goes all out for everyone.

On the other holidays you are catering to restricted diets within your family

This is an insane amount of work and I sincerely hope these people appreciate it.

I’ve got a real soft spot for cookie bakers who share. There’s something very special about people who bake homemade cookies for others.

It’s a perfect way to acknowledge those in our life who really matter in a sweet and  personal way. 
God Bless


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you for your kind words, what a very sweet thing to say, Keesha.  We love hosting parties and this season is the golden opportunity.    

As for catering to special diets, I've never understood people who _don't_ go out of their way for their kids and loved ones.  So many times I hear things like, "I live my children so much that I'd throw myself in front of a bus to save them."  

Ok, maybe you would and maybe you wouldn't, but chances are slim that you'll be put to the test.  

On the other hand, you _will _be given ample opportunities to do small kindnesses.  

How about doing their laundry when they're in their teens?  Will you quietly throw theirs in with yours, or self-righteously announce,"I'm not anyone's maid.  We all do our own  laundry in this house!"
Or maybe they don't like onions in their food - are you willing to pull some aside during the prep time and NOT put onions in it, simply because you know they don't like it?  Or are you going to hide behind, "I'm not a short order cook.  If you want something else you know where the kitchen is!"?
Or maybe they've decided to try gluten free eating or keto.  Will you support their adventure in the world of attempting to eat better, or belittle it?  
Or maybe you know they're a little short that week so you slip them a $50 or a $100, with just a squeeze of the hand, but no comment or expectation of being repaid? 

There are a thousand small ways to show people that we love them. Most of them take us out of our way a little bit.... Lend a car when theirs is in the shop, make food the way they like it, include their friends when you're having people over, pick them up at the airport, watch their dogs or kids so they can go to see a movie, etc.

Truly, my husband and I are the lucky ones to still have so many friends and family members who are eager and willing to trade a precious holiday weekend evening to come play at our home.  

p.s. If you lived nearby, I would invite you to a party. No question. 
p.p.s. What I described above are some of the many kindnesses my mother showed me and I mirrored back to my own children. Whatever grace and gentleness there is in me I learned from her.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry for going so far off topic in my reply.... 'tis the season to be merry, but also to miss those who aren't enjoying it with us anymore.  Mom passed nearly five years ago and I miss her gentle spirit every single day.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

I've been a busy little elf the past couple of weeks, but wanted to send a photo of what my first round of cookies looked like (roughly 1500 of them).  Most were eaten or given away at the first party.  2nd party is this Friday and I'm nearly ready with the next go-round of cookies.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I've been a busy little elf the past couple of weeks, but wanted to send a photo of what my first round of cookies looked like (roughly 1500 of them).  Most were eaten or given away at the first party.  2nd party is this Friday and I'm nearly ready with the next go-round of cookies.


That's amazing, SS! I'll bet your guests are very happy.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

OMG!Starsong.  You’re incredible. So loving and super generous to all you know. I wish we lived closer. We’d  do a cookie exchange 
Your energy and spirit is so joyful & uplifting.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

I’ve gotta say that’s AWESOME!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

And then the night of the parties I make pizzas all evening.  Today I'll start 24 doughs that'll do a slow rise in my extra fridge so that they're way yummy by Friday evening.

I LOVE doing this!!! It is so, so, so fun to bake, to host the parties, to watch everyone frost, sprinkle, create and compare their cookies (did I mention that I have 48 different food colors and literally about 100 different sprinkles?). With my vast collection of cookie cutters, I don't limit myself to Christmas shapes. There are also dinosaurs, zombies, hearts, you name it.

For the pizza we have over 24 hot sauces for people to choose from (if they're so inclined). As with the cookie cutters and the sprinkles, many of these have been gifts through the years from our many repeat guests. ♥


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2019)

I may move out there......


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I've been a busy little elf the past couple of weeks, but wanted to send a photo of what my first round of cookies looked like (roughly 1500 of them).  Most were eaten or given away at the first party.  2nd party is this Friday and I'm nearly ready with the next go-round of cookies.


Are those biscotti in the middle of the table?  I'm gonna make some today, got the cravings now.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I may move out there......


RR, let's you and I and Keesha and others here start a run for it, by the time we get there we'll look like the zombies in the ''Walking Dead''.   StarSong and all her guests will run for their lives and we'll have it ALL for ourselves.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> RR, let's you and I and Keesha and others here start a run for it, by the time we get there we'll look like the zombies in the ''Walking Dead''.   StarSong and all her guests will run for their lives and we'll have it ALL for ourselves.


I'd welcome the three of you with open arms and freshly made up guest rooms!!!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Are those biscotti in the middle of the table?  I'm gonna make some today, got the cravings now.


I make two versions of biscotti - with and without dried cranberries.  One of my sons prefers his biscotti cranberry-free so those are special for him.  Love my three kids!!!!  

The big trays toward the back of the table are biscotti with cranberries.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I make two versions of biscotti - with and without dried cranberries.  One of my sons prefers his biscotti cranberry-free so those are special for him.  Love my three kids!!!!
> 
> The big trays toward the back of the table are biscotti with cranberries.


Cranberries!  I never thought of that, I have some in my fridge.  Mine just have sliced almonds and cut up walnuts and I use anise seeds.  Very simple.  Do you toast the biscotti?  I don't, this way I take them from the freezer and pop them in the toaster when ready to eat and they're hot and toasted.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Cranberries!  I never thought of that, I have some in my fridge.  Mine just have sliced almonds and cut up walnuts and I use anise seeds.  Very simple.  Do you toast the biscotti?  I don't, this way I take them from the freezer and pop them in the toaster when ready to eat and they're hot and toasted.


Depends on the specific batch.  Sometimes I toast it, sometimes it doesn't need it.  I use slivered almonds (that I toast in a frying pan) and anise extract.  No anise seeds or walnuts in my biscotti.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 4, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Love coconut!  Here's another recipe I found on that website.  I guess I'll never lose my extra 10 lbs at this rate.  Grrr!
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-coconut-cookies/


I copied that over.  It's a keeper.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 4, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I copied that over.  It's a keeper.


I'm dying to make them, but I only shop every two weeks and my freezer is full and it's only me.  So, I'll get the ingredients next time I go shopping.  I LOVE coconut, so I'm sure I'll love those cookies and the macaroons, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

I like the parchment paper better.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 14, 2020)

How did I miss this thread?  Love parchment paper!


----------

